# Mira Earned Her RN!! (and Pics)



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

Slightly belated brag! :

Mira earned her RN a few weeks ago with a 98 and first place! She is such a good little girl. Not sure what we are going to do now, maybe more rally. We are still going to keep training some OB, and plan on going for a CD at some point.

Below are some pictures of Rally at the National
(Pictures by Steve Southard http://www.southardphoto.net/)

Mira Rally









Mira Heeling in Novice Rally









Mira in Team Rally









This was our Rally Team, I loved our team, we placed First!!!
(Team Smile stands for: Sam, Mira, Ivy, Last but not least, Edge)


----------



## Bogey's Mom (Dec 23, 2008)

Way to go, Mira!


----------



## BayBeams (Jan 3, 2010)

Hey great job, love your dog's prancy heeling style. Nice photos and I know 2 of the people, and their dogs, in your group picture...it is definitely a small world!


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

BayBeams said:


> Hey great job, love your dog's prancy heeling style. Nice photos and I know 2 of the people, and their dogs, in your group picture...it is definitely a small world!


Thanks! Mira has been very fun to learn some obedience with, she is a generally happy bouncy girl, and a good worker! Maybe we will see you around! It is a small world!


----------



## Packleader (Nov 27, 2007)

Congrats!!!! I love the pics, Mira looks like she loves it.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Congratulations  Mira and you both look like you are really loving Rally.


----------



## fuzzbuzz (Aug 3, 2008)

Congradulations to you and Mira!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

GREAT job!! As always, I'm so impressed with Mira! What a great team you guys are!


----------



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

YEAH MIRA!!!!

She is an incredible dog, and you my friend are an incredible handler. I am envious! I hope my Gabby grows up to be half the dog Mira is. She is handicapped... "I" am her handler. :


----------



## GoldenSail (Dec 30, 2008)

Congrats! She's a very nice girl--love her attitude!


----------



## Titan1 (Jan 19, 2010)

Very nice and I can't wait to meet you in LB..


----------



## esSJay (Apr 13, 2009)

Congrats!!! Mira has to be one of the most talented and smartest girls around!


----------



## Augie's Mom (Sep 28, 2007)

Congrats! You are such an awesome team. 

Mira has lovely attention and such nice heeling. You are already Agility rockstars, you can now add Rally too!!!


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

Thank you everyone, learning some Obedience has been very fun!

I am sure Gabby is going to be simply awesome! I cannot wait to follow her!

Michelle, I am looking forward to meeting you and Titan as well!


----------



## 2golddogs (Oct 19, 2009)

Congratulations!! Mira looks like she is having a wonderful time doing rally. Love the team picture.


----------

